# Looking for pen display box plans



## cbatzi01

Does anyone have plans for a pen display box?  In my head, I am picturing a box with a flip up lid that stores pens, and maybe a drawer on the bottom.  I am not committed to this idea, though, and am open to suggestion, on this.  

I know that I can buy these pre-made, but where's the fun in that?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Sberger

Unless you are a heck of a good woodworker, get ready for frustration, and expense.  I opted to buy two pen cases from PSI and like them.  They hold 48 pens with small elastic straps to hold them in.  Felt type lining and compact.  Use them to store and carry my inventory.  Can also use for display, but prefer the plexiglass stands.  Cost is about $30 each.  Lots of luck beating that with a home-built.


----------



## cbatzi01

I am mediocre, at best, but I have all the tools and wood that I need for this.  I just need a little guidance!

I looked at PSI, and found this.  It's almost exactly what I am looking to make.  My only thought would be to maybe make the bottom drawer deeper, so that I could store ink cartridges/refills under a removable pen tray.


----------



## oldsmokey

Chris, you have your plans from PSI.  The dimensions to the box are on the web site.  Take the dimensions and alter them to make what you want.  If you want a deeper drawer, take the items you want to store in it and measure them.  Make your bottom drawer the depth to meet your needs.


----------



## DennisM

Also could look for a humidor plan with glass lid. 

You are basicly making a glass lidded box, with a drawer. Then just find the inserts or use MDF and route out the channels for the pens and cover with a thin fabric secured with spray adhisive


----------



## Papa Bear

There is a tutorial in the library that might come close to what you are looking for,when I get caught up I'm going to try to make one!


----------

